# What do you think?



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

We bought this doe. What do you think of her conformation? Critiques are welcome  She is in kid, thats why her belly has a funny shape.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't critique but she looks pretty nice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not good either but pretty girl.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

There are a few traits I would fix… overall she is pretty nice. Do you have udder pictures?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

From what I can see she looks pretty nice  My device is about dead, so I won't go in depth right now, but can later if you'd like.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Cade, we don't have udder pictures because we haven't actually got her yet from the UK. She's coming to us on the 29th of April  After she's kidded.

Emma, yes please! If you have the time


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ETDairygoats said:


> Cade, we don't have udder pictures because we haven't actually got her yet from the UK. She's coming to us on the 29th of April  After she's kidded.
> 
> Emma, yes please! If you have the time


Ok whenever you can get udder pics I would like to see them 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What breed is she ? Looks like a nice doe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Saanen


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's a pretty little doe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone have the time to critique?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll give it a go 

Pros:

Long, level rump
Good depth of Body
Looks like she has strong pasterns
Neck blends smoothly into her shoulders
Really like the bone and substance on her

Cons

A little weak in the chine, although could be the baby weight pulling her back down.
Post legged behind, again could be due to being pregnant and impending birth
Looks like she toes out in front
Could use some more brisket

Overall she's a really nice doe. I wish the Saanens over here had that much bone on them. How old is she?


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks so much! 

A little over a year  When she gets here I'll take some conformation pics, at least she wont be in kid


----------

